# Defeated :(



## boybiker (28 Jul 2012)

I have not long got back into cycling but I thought I would tackle Boxley hill just outside of Maidstone tonight a 17% gradient hill. So I had a 5 mile cycle to get to the hill and I got 75% of the way up and I just couldn't go any further . I have got up bigger hills just with Boxley hill its hard to get any moment before hand as the bottom is a tight hairpin and getting to the hill itself is all uphill.

What are the best techniques to tackle hills like this?


----------



## sabian92 (28 Jul 2012)

Stay in the saddle, high cadence (speed you pedal at) and basically just find a gear you're comfortable with. Don't be tempted to stand and pedal as it actually slows you down.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2012)

Put lower gears on your bike and use them until you get fit enough to go back to the gears you have now!


----------



## MattHB (28 Jul 2012)

Don't worry about not making it up  there will come a day when you look forward to the harder hills which give you a real challenge


----------



## Berties (29 Jul 2012)

Don't ever worry about hills ,it makes them seem harder,nice low gear ,high cadence,look at the front wheel an just do it,be positive and it happens,every hill you get stronger,harder the hill the stronger you get


----------



## BSRU (29 Jul 2012)

Try watching this video


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpLXlyan5_8


----------



## dslippy (29 Jul 2012)

Very helpful video


----------



## MattHB (29 Jul 2012)

great video, and I love the goat half way through


----------



## Mugshot (29 Jul 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Stay in the saddle, high cadence (speed you pedal at) and basically just find a gear you're comfortable with. Don't be tempted to stand and pedal as it actually slows you down.


Whether you need to stand or not will depend on your fitness and your gearing, don't be concerned about the speed you go up the hill be concerned with getting to the top, actually, don't be concerned with getting to the top just concentrate on riding and before you know it you'll be at the top  . There are hills with sections near to me which I would not cope with if I didn't stand on the pedals.


----------



## Scraff (29 Jul 2012)

Really good video, never seen all the facts re energy expenditure for different positions before.


----------



## boybiker (29 Jul 2012)

Brilliant video that was just what I was looking for with some of those tips plus improving my fitness I will get up there in no time!


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Jul 2012)

Really good informative video.
Nice touch of ovine-related humour.
You'd think they'd have checked their spelling though.......


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> Don't worry about not making it up  there will come a day when you look forward to the harder hills which give you a real challenge


 
Yes! I started "hills" by going up 5 Rise Locks at Bingley, the first time I made it to the top, I threw up in celebration. It's embarrassing to think about it, now, I go up sat down, hardly working. That change took one summer, honestly, it seems ridiculous but you'll enjoy that climb one day.  .


----------



## doog (29 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Put lower gears on your bike and use them until you get fit enough to go back to the gears you have now!


 

This is the answer, dont kill yourself or do your knees in just get the right gears and you can sit and spin away. What bike do you have?


----------



## boybiker (29 Jul 2012)

doog said:


> This is the answer, dont kill yourself or do your knees in just get the right gears and you can sit and spin away. What bike do you have?


 
I've got a giant defy one compact so there's nothing wrong with the bike just my use of the gears , ridding position and fitness which are at 'fault'. I'm sure I will make it up next time as I'm still getting use to the bike etc.


----------



## Chrisz (29 Jul 2012)

boybiker said:


> I have not long got back into cycling but I thought I would tackle Boxley hill just outside of Maidstone tonight a 17% gradient hill. So I had a 5 mile cycle to get to the hill and I got 75% of the way up and I just couldn't go any further . I have got up bigger hills just with Boxley hill its hard to get any moment before hand as the bottom is a tight hairpin and getting to the hill itself is all uphill.
> 
> What are the best techniques to tackle hills like this?


 
Boxley is a bit of a way from Maidstone - did you mean Hollingbourne Hill - I thought Boxley was still closed off while they clear up after the RR. Apologies if I have it wrong!


----------



## boybiker (29 Jul 2012)

Chrisz said:


> Boxley is a bit of a way from Maidstone - did you mean Hollingbourne Hill - I thought Boxley was still closed off while they clear up after the RR. Apologies if I have it wrong!


 
Defiantly Boxley hill its outside of Maidstone you go past the prison (from town) then through Penenden Heath then up the hill (or not so ! )


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2012)

Chrisz said:


> Boxley is a bit of a way from Maidstone - did you mean Hollingbourne Hill - I thought Boxley was still closed off while they clear up after the RR. Apologies if I have it wrong!


Well, my OS map certainly shows a Boxley about 2 miles north of Maidstone, and with a chevron on the climb out of it! 

You wouldn't be getting mixed up with _Box_ Hill by any chance ...


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Stay in the saddle, high cadence (speed you pedal at) and basically just find a gear you're comfortable with. Don't be tempted to stand and pedal as it actually slows you down.


 
Different strokes for different folks, I reckon. I will get up a climb faster out of the saddle for sustained periods, than seated all the way twiddling. I like to mix it up and use both techniques.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Really good informative video.
> Nice touch of ovine-related humour.
> You'd think they'd have checked their spelling though.......


Phew, glad someone else got the pedantry in first. Actually, the secret for me to spell 'rhythm' correctly was to say it, er, in rhythm: "R.H.Y._T.H.M." Other than than decent video.


----------



## Risex4 (30 Jul 2012)

Pah, all this talk of cadence and posture and muscle groups and oxygen debt is nonsense. The best way to do this is to hire a friend or relative to be your support car for the days you go out cycling, and then require a saddle adjustment/rear brake check just as you reach the bottom of the climb.

Simples.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jul 2012)

I share your pain. I've cycled 2400ish miles this year, average about 17mph, and I still can't get over the first Ryal climb in Northumberland. I'm just too heavy, so I need to lose a couple of stone or get a bigger cog on the rear!

Best of luck on your next attempt anyway.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I reckon. I will get up a climb faster out of the saddle for sustained periods, than seated all the way twiddling. I like to mix it up and use both techniques.


 This basically. I don't stand up at all on a hill if it's a long one as I find it reduces what cadence I have (and believe me I don't start with much!) but other people do stand. Both methods have things to be aware of largely due to where your weight will be in relation to the bike ie front wheel lifting if you sit down, rear wheel sliding if you stand. However with practise you can mitigate these.

The most important thing is not to dwell on not getting to the top last time. Go back and do it again. These things can easily become fixed in your mind and then you'll end up getting off "because I just can't do this hill"


----------



## rollinstok (30 Jul 2012)

I think standing on short steep sections of a hill can help.. plod along sitting down whilst climbing steadily then stand for a quick burst if the gradient increases. I would not attempt this if the gradient increased over a long distance though, in this instance I would drop a gear or three and just try to keep the cadence up.


----------



## Panter (30 Jul 2012)

Must admit I've wimped out of Boxley hill before, I get tired even driving up it!


----------



## Brommyboy (31 Jul 2012)

I would try Hollingbourne Hill a bit at a time. Once you can master that, you can ride just about any hill! It finishes with a nasty sting!


----------



## Panter (31 Jul 2012)

Yup, Hollingbourne is a nasty, nasty bugger too!


----------



## Chrisz (31 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, my OS map certainly shows a Boxley about 2 miles north of Maidstone, and with a chevron on the climb out of it!
> 
> You wouldn't be getting mixed up with _Box_ Hill by any chance ...


 
Duh!!! Ignore me! (Most do) - I'll put my earlier comment down to a TOG moment (Terry's Old Gits).


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2012)

Chrisz said:


> Duh!!! Ignore me! (Most do) - I'll put my earlier comment down to a TOG moment (Terry's Old Gits).


I have them all the time!


----------



## MattL (31 Jul 2012)

I did Hollingbourne on the London to Canterbury last year. Widow Maker that one is.

Hunton Hill just outside Coxheath is a challenge too, as is Yalding.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2012)

MattL said:


> I did *Hollingbourne* on the London to Canterbury last year. Widow Maker that one is.
> 
> Hunton Hill just outside Coxheath is a challenge too, as is Yalding.


 
Hollingbourne is a lungbuster indeed!


----------



## Chrisz (1 Aug 2012)

Strangely I don't mind Hollingbourne. I had to walk the first two times I did it so spent last year and this making sure I rode it at least once a month! I'm still carp at it and get to the golf T at the top blowing out of my a*** but it doesn't scare me anymore!


----------

